# Probotix



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi, I've been trying to get on the Probotix website for two days now, nothing happens. Don't know if the site is down for maintenance, my iPad is getting choosy, or what. Figured I'd see if anyone else is getting the same thing, or if it's just me. If it's just me, that'll tell me where the problem lays.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Same thing. Not just you. Either their site has crashed, or is down for maintenance or updating. They are closed for business until Monday BTW.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Same here , tried yesterday and there down


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Well it's good to find out it's not on my end, thanks.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

From their facebook page:

"The data center that houses our web server has been under a major DDOS attack for the past two days. They have assured us they are putting features in place to prevent this from happening in the future and hope to be back online soon. Our website and email are down in the meantime"

4D


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Just got on it at 09:46 PST, 3 Jan 2106.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Just got on it at 09:46 PST, 3 Jan 2106.


10 years ago???


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> 10 years ago???


No, 90 years in the future.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur right...
Jon is a man ahead of his time...

and for some...
being retired ... time loses it relevance...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Stick486

Indeed, when every day is Saturday, time does indeed loose relevance. :grin:


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

Holiday closing. Dec. 24 thru Jan 4.. least what it said. using IE. It'll b back 2moro......


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

They weren't in the office but the website was still up - til their data server got violated. Not a good holiday for them

HJ


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

They are back in the office today.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Edison is already on hold waiting for Len.

HJ


----------

